# Community Supporter Change?



## Varianor Abroad (Sep 8, 2004)

How long does it take after you've upped for CS status for it to become active please?


----------



## the Jester (Sep 9, 2004)

A coupla minutes at most.  

You can go into your user control panel to input your custom title and stuff.

Edit: if you go up to the 'Quick Links' dropdown menu (up to the right) you can go to 'Edit Profile' too.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Sep 9, 2004)

Ahah. Thanks! All set.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 9, 2004)

It's automatic and instantaneous.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Sep 9, 2004)

Except now I get a "You're Not Authorized to Access that Page" anytime I try to post anywhere but Meta?" Or edit my profile further? 

I feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone.


----------



## BSF (Sep 9, 2004)

Varianor Abroad,
I would suggest that you email Morrus or Piratecat.  It sounds like there is some sort of esoteric permissions issue.  Check the sticky thread about contacting moderators for email addresses.

BTW - From one Community Supporter to another, thanks and Welcome aboard!


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 9, 2004)

I looked but couldn't see a problem. On the off chance it's related, try removing your EN World cookies and see if that helps. Meanwhile, I'll flag Morrus.


----------



## Berandor (Sep 9, 2004)

I think it was designed to only allow you in "d20 games", but something must have gone wrong.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Sep 9, 2004)

My theory too. I'm going to see if it works today. My sig is appearing now, so that's a plus.

Edit: Yep! Working fine everywhere. Thanks everyone. Appreciate the welcome aboard too BardStephenFox.


----------

